# Zero calorie vs high calorie energy drinks



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Why would one choose a zero calorie energy/electrolyte drink over one with carbs? Seems like if you're electrolytes are depleted you would most likely want some carbs too.

What do people like for high calorie energy drinks?


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Not everyone wants the calories. I very rarely use a sport drink but I use electrolyte drinks quite often and my calories come from another source (gel,bar,whole food source) Gatorade is kinda like drinking candy in my opinion. I like it once in a while but mostly stay away from it.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

^ Yeah, I usually go with gatorade, but mix about 3/4 of the recommended because it's too sweet.

I'd like to pack more calories in water mostly for endurance races. Carrying 10lbs of water with zero calories seems like a bit of a waste. But I've also read that if you eat a lot of gels, you should drink straight water with them


----------



## GT TRAIL RIDER (Jul 16, 2012)

Great question.

I usually ride with a bottle of Vitamin Water. I use to ride with the regular ones with 32 grams of sugar which is really 8 teaspoons. Essential is what I like , it tastes like Tang which I grew up on as a kid.
I just switched to ZERO and it's called RISE and has 0 sugar. It doesn't taste as good but it will do.

I also eat Cliff bars for energy on long rides like 20 miles or more. I also switched that to 5 to 10 mile rides with harder faster more intense riding for a better workout.

The bottle fits well in my bike carrier and water starts to taste funny when it gets a bit warm in the plastic caring bike bottle. So far so good witht he ZERO.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

bank5 said:


> Why would one choose a zero calorie energy/electrolyte drink over one with carbs?


For weight loss? I dunno why. Most zero-cal stuff will have some kind of fake sweet stuff in it, which I pretty much refuse to put into my body.

I am skinny and always drink something with calories. Usually homemade BiH-ade with water / koolaid / sugar / mortons lite salt. I do not eat anything solid. I mix the BiH-ade pretty strong since there is water at a few spots along my route. Also, a cold dr pepper is awesome mid ride, and goes down better than expected.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

^ What's BiH-ade -- ha, after googling it, I just looked at your name. I like a slightly watered down orange gatorade. I mix it myself so is pretty cheap and no plastic. Granted it isn't a ton of calories but 1 less gu pack that I need to carry for every ~16oz


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Calories + Exercise = Endurance for increased fitness

Calories + Sedentary = FAT

Zero Calories + Exercise = Decreased exercise intensity and Increased chances of bonking


----------



## RiotMTB (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't really like my calories in my water...tends to give me gut rot, and tastes worse as it warms. I generally will put electrolytes in my water for endurance rides/races, then use real food, gels, or clif blocks/sharkies for calories.


----------

